# Lathe Spindle Handwheel/expanding arbor project.



## backyard_cnc (Jun 5, 2014)

I have just completed an expanding arbor and handwheel attachement for manual turning of my lathe spindle. Useful for turning short threads up to a shoulder or anytime you want just a little more precision to stop in exactly the same spot each time. It is a simple 1.5" OD expanding arbor with a mounted handwheel salvaged from an old machine. The end of the arbor is thinned and bored at a 10 degree taper as is the matching plug. A 1/2" drawbar snugs it up by way of the large wing nut. The slight taper is quite effective to lock the arbor into the spindle bore and also releases very easily with a slight tap of my hand.. I worked from an idea in my head and an idea so no plans or diagrams. I did post a simple video on youtube of my technique to cut the slots on the lathe using a toolpost mounted dremel tool. You can see that here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ZWW1DTnXw

Thanks for looking and questions or comments are welcome.

Cheers
Gerald


----------

